# Linksys router problem HELP!!!



## bgilmore (Feb 25, 2003)

Just got a new Linksys BEFW11S4 ver. 3.

We're just trying to use it as a switch and wireless access point, not the router function. It works for Gateway and Dell laptops but not my Powerbook G4 Ti 667.

The network is configured as follows:

Cable modem access run through ver.1 Linksys BEFW11S4 then two 24 port switches.

The new router is attached to one of the ports of one switch.

I configured the new Linksys with no DHCP server and a static lan ip address. The G4 obtains a valid ip but gets very slow response when accessing the new Linksys' web interface and almost impossibly slow response from the ver. 1 Linksys. The G4 gets no response from the internet. Windows machines get fast normal access to both Linksys and the internet. I've tried static ip's on the G4, using the Linksys as a router with RIP turned on, but no luck.

Please if anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

i have the same wireless router and my powerbook (pismo) recognized it right away, including the internet. I can probably help you more, but im not sure exactly how your network is set up yet so ill tell you how mine is and you can tell me how yours is...

coaxial cable from wall to cable modem. Patch ethernet cable from cable modem to the WAN port of the linksys router. I do not have anything plugged into the router.

it sounds like you have yours hooked up this way as well except you have the two switches plugged into the router. I do not think this should make a difference as to weather or not the internet would work on your powerbook.

Also, you might want to double check that your airport card is installed properly and has the most current airport card software.


----------



## bgilmore (Mar 2, 2003)

Hopefully the following diagram comes thorugh ok, which should help the explanation.  

I've tried running the new Linksys both as another router and just as a switch (the desired configuration).  I also tried not attaching it to the network and still very slow access to the web interface.  I've made sure all the firmware is up to date and I've used my laptop on many other networks both wired and wireless.  

I like to think I have a fair amount of knowledge and experience when it comes to networks but this has got me stumped.


----------



## bgilmore (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's the image again


----------

